# Paph. lawrenceanum



## eggshells (May 22, 2014)

Good colour on this particular clone. Fairly long stem as well. Almost 2 feet from base to flower. 




Paph. lawrenceanum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. lawrenceanum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 22, 2014)

Is it standing so straight and tall all on its own? Nice...


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## eggshells (May 22, 2014)

Thanks, its straight but slightly leaning because its following my lighting. But its holding up on its own.


----------



## emydura (May 22, 2014)

That is nice. The tall stem is fantastic and will get even taller on a bigger clump.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 22, 2014)

That looks like my Paph. fowliei x Krull Donna Smith  with slightly smaller and less numerous spots, slightly paler petal tips, and presumably larger flower. Good job and as always, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carkin (May 22, 2014)

Tall and lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2014)

Excellent flower & photos.


----------



## abax (May 22, 2014)

Really beautiful and wonderful presentation. I like all those colors! Ain't
nature great????


----------



## labskaus (May 23, 2014)

Lovely flower and its really towering over the plant. I wasn't aware that lawrenceanum could have the warts all over the petals, not just along the rim. Interesting.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 23, 2014)

The spotting is atypical.
Lovely flower


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 23, 2014)

Nice, interesting lawrenceanum. The dorsal does not look fully expanded yet, if it is, the plant has a small dorsal for lawrenceanum. The color is really good, almost too good, the distribution of color being a lot like the "flame" pattern of some vinicolors type breeding. The spotting is not typical, usually spots only on petal edges, but the tall stem and leaf patterns look pretty much right. 

Without seeing the plant in person, my comments that follow are more speculation than not, so I am not recommending you change your tags based on my comments. Rather I suggest you investigate what you can of the provenance of your plant. I am not certain it is pure lawrenceanum, possibly it could be Alma Gevaert (lawrencianum x Maudiae), or Eleanor Rozilla (Alma Gevaert x lawrenceanum), but since neither hybrid in the coloratum form is very common in North America anymore, those two suggestions might not be right. It could be a coloratum form of (Macabre x lawrenceanum) or some other Maudiae type hybrid like Hsinying Larry (lawrenceanum x Ruby Leopard) with some sukhakulii and or some callosum 'Jac type' vinicolor in it. If it is a hybrid it strongly favors the lawrenceanum parent. 

But I am not certain. Species do have natural inherent variability. Your plant is not far out enough to be certain it is not the species. If you are not using it as a seed parent for hybrids, I wouldn't worry too much, and just show it as lawrenceanum. If you were using it as part of a "gene bank" ex situ conservation program, I would hesitate to use it as a breeding parent for more of the 'true' species, Paph lawrenceanum. 

But did I say it is an attractive flower, nicely grown and beautifully photographed? Good growing on your part. Thanks for sharing a thought provoking plant.


----------



## eggshells (May 23, 2014)

Thank for your input Leo. This is from a flask that came from Taiwan Incharm or Hung Sheng. I can't exactly recall what the grower told me. 

It might spread out and even reflex as the bloom gets older. Its been opened for only a week when I took the photo. I usually wait for the ovary to "tilt" up to take photos. 

As for the spots, interesting observation. I have always thought that the spots randomly pops out on the petals. 

Ooii Orchids in Malaysia have a photo of lawrenceanum 






and another from a fellow ST
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26262

Again, thanks for the comments. I enjoy this kinds of discussion.


----------



## Trithor (May 24, 2014)

Difficult to comment on. There is (and has been) a group that believe that callosum/lawrenceanum and barbatum are part of a complex and that the three identifiable species would occupy the apices of the triangle, but that there are a lot of intermediate forms or natural hybrids. My gut feel is that if that is the case, this falls more on the leg between lawrenceanum and barbatum (Almum?) than a pure lawrenceanum. In fact I think it carries more features of barbatum than lawrenceanum. It is the shape that seems off, as well as the dorsal form, and then as Leo has pointed out (among others), the spotting is not typical.
(Hell, don't you just hate it when that happens? Makes for interesting discussion, but is very frustrating!) In the 80s I collected some plants which I was assured were lawrenceanum by a local plant collector on the southern tip of the Malay peninsula. The plants were not in bloom at the time, but when they flowered later back home, I was convinced they were barbatum. I cannot find any pictures to back up my memory of the blooms (old celluloid days, tons of negatives and transparencies in old shoe boxes!).


----------



## eggshells (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Gary, Indeed the shape looks like barbatum but the leaves like lawrenceanum. I guess we'll never know what it is truly


----------



## paphioboy (May 24, 2014)

Nice lawrenceanum... The leaf mottling of barbatum and lawrenceanum are quite distinctive. Lawrenceanum has a strong checkerboard pattern of green on yellowish background. Barbatum leaf size and mottling are very variable depending on locality, colony and even between individual plants in a single colony.


----------



## eggshells (May 25, 2014)

Thanks Li.


----------



## reivilos (May 25, 2014)

I don't think it's lawrenceanum.

Here are two pics from last year flowering, one of the best lawrenceanum I've seen:


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the photos..

I saw this photo from Hung Sheng (where the flask originates)

It seems like the spots are random in the petals as well and it does look like my clone.


----------

